# Made some blackberry jam/jelly.



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 8, 2010)

With all the berries I've been getting I was politely informed if I didn't make some jam or jelly, I could find myself sleeping on the couch for a few nights! 
So I broke down yesterday and made 9 cups of jam from a few berries.
5 cups of berries mashed and then strained, 7 cups of sugar and a box of pectin. 
Tried it out this morning and it passed with flying colors,,,
So I'm safe for a few more nights!!!
But something was said about making some Strawberry too!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 8, 2010)

just make some jello shooters. That will keep em happy


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish it was that easy!
Nan's not much of a drinker. She might have an occasional mudslide, but that's about it.


----------

